# Two hour Whole Foods block First



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Sat in the parking lot for two hours. Never notified to come in to scan packages. Paid $39. 
That was a first.


----------



## cp6ин (Nov 29, 2014)

kdyrpr said:


> Sat in the parking lot for two hours. Never notified to come in to scan packages. Paid $39.
> That was a first.


----------



## cp6ин (Nov 29, 2014)

For me, of 10 WF runs that start after 6 PM, 5 are like that. Prime, too, although much less often. I’ve learned that if I see a WF starting after 7:30 pm, I just ignore it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Had it a couple times. I leave at 90 minutes of the 2 hours.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

cp6ин said:


> For me, of 10 WF runs that start after 6 PM, 5 are like that. Prime, too, although much less often. I’ve learned that if I see a WF starting after 7:30 pm, I just ignore it.


He got $20 an hour, for nothing.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> He got $20 an hour, for nothing.


Actually a little better if you leave early. They won't send you out in the last 30 minutes, so just close the app and leave.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Actually a little better if you leave early. They won't send you out in the last 30 minutes, so just close the app and leave.


yep had one of these this past Saturday morning, which surprised me at that time of day; they also sent out an instant offer that i watched the guy drive in, get the groceries and then drive away while they were paying me to just sit in the lot; not real efficient on their part, but whatever...left at the 29 min to go point and collected the cash for reading news on my phone for an hour and a half


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> He got $20 an hour, for nothing.


Only if you think your time is nothing. I think our time is worth something.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> He got $20 an hour, for nothing.





Gigworker said:


> Only if you think your time is nothing. I think our time is worth something.


Apparently it's worth .... $20 an hour.


----------

